
Foundation for Emails 2: Making Email Suck Less - dcodella
http://foundation.zurb.com/emails.html
======
tangue
I'm testing Inky the new DSL that translates to html tables and it's quite
good Writing

    
    
      <container>
        <row>
          <columns>This is a column.</columns>
        </row>
      </container>
    

instead of nested tables is a clear win.

